
Accel Partners: Bullish on Mobile, Bearish on Connected TV - expathos
http://www.appmarket.tv/opinion/777-accel-partners-bullish-on-mobile-bearish-on-connected-tv.html
======
expathos
I can't see the Bear Li. I only see the Bull. Maybe it's early, and rightfully
so - caution is a good thing. But this is not rocket science. The world of TV
apps is not far from Mobile and Web - HTML, Flash, Android, CEhtml, etc. And
the big screen in the living room can do more than just channel video and TV
shows... and dreaded 30 second commercials... the players in this space are
banking on innovation driven by developers to take it to the next level.

